

Ask HN: Is there a "street-team" for startups? - newtp

I was wondering if there are street teams for new startups? It would be a cool idea and people love free stuff. I know I would check out a startup if I got a free sticker or something cool.
======
calbear81
Yes, we at Room 77 have been thinking of doing some street team outreach at
various events and conferences where we can show people their hotel room
before they check-in and wow them on the spot. I think if you just randomly go
out to a mall or downtown with t-shirts and stickers, most people will take it
but have no intention on checking it out (who doesn't love free stuff right?).
Know your audience.

------
mryan
Didn't this go out of fashion after the first bubble burst, leaving warehouses
full of branded swag that no-one wanted?

Unless you are engaging with your target market, this is probably not the most
efficient marketing technique. I could see it working in some cases though
(e.g. outside a competitors conference, where you _know_ 90% of the people who
pass will be interested in your startup).

